# DIY c02 kit



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

after doing a lot of research on the DIY c02 system I was directed to this contraption by a friend who swore by it and have been using it for 4 months know. It uses citric acid and baking soda to produce the ever valuable c02 that we all desire for less then $30.

It took me a few times setting it up to figure it so the mixture lasted for 3 weeks in my 55g at 1-2 bubbles a sec. if you get one and have questions I will do my best to answer them as I use a different ratio then they say to use.

Its way easier and less messy then the sugar/yeast setup and works like a charm. constant c02 supply for weeks. I also like it as the pressure gauge has a release valve so you do not have to worry about it exploding when your not home. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pro-DIY-CO2-...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1c65ff1f&_uhb=1

I found this place in Mississauga that sells the citric acid you need for that system for super cheap by the kilo. http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca...fcc-p-535.html

I buy my baking soda at Costco $5 for 6 boxes.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for post! Ordered. Will find out how awesome this setup is.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looks very neat, I came across this a while ago and thought it was interesting as well.
However, the fiddling required for it to just reach 1.4 pressure in that video just seemed like so much work if you consider having to do that atleast every 3 weeks.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

default said:


> Looks very neat, I came across this a while ago and thought it was interesting as well.
> However, the fiddling required for it to just reach 1.4 pressure in that video just seemed like so much work if you consider having to do that atleast every 3 weeks.


It takes about 7 mins to have it setup. That's including measuring out you citric acid and baking soda and water


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

If it is not too much trouble, would you provide the running cost of this setup.

1. Amount of citrus acid per setup
2. Amount of baking soda per setup
3. Rate and duration of CO2 generated
4. From info above, the cost per month or year to run at the bubble rate in above.
5. Cost of acid and soda. BTW, link did not work for me.

Thanks


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> If it is not too much trouble, would you provide the running cost of this setup.
> 
> 1. Amount of citrus acid per setup
> 2. Amount of baking soda per setup
> ...


All you need on top of that kit is 2 2L pop bottles, citric acid, and baking soda. I will take pics when I get back to work. I have been using this setup for the past 4 months or so and it works awesome. here is a quick how to video 



I use slightly different amounts of h20 in my mixes. 700ml in the citric acid and 250ml in the baking soda.

1. 200g per setup which is approx 3/4 cups
2. same as above
3. Will produce as much or as little as you want. I use a 2nd needle valve between the bottles and my bubble counter. I open the needle valve on top of the bottle as little as possible and use the 2nd one to control the bubble rate. I run about 3 bubbles every 2 sec for my 55g and have to reset the system approx every 2.5-3 weeks
4. maybe about $4 per month possibly less
5. 1 kg of citric acid is $6.56 which will last you 5 setups and I buy 6 boxes baking soda at costco for $5

Link for citric acid (should work this time)-http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/citric-acid-anhydrous-uspfcc-p-535.html

Its a much more consistent system then the yeast/sugar setup and no chance of it exploding. Also no stink. 1 kilo should lasts me 2-3 months for a 55g tank. Should last a lot longer in smaller tanks


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a chart that comes with the kit. I had my friend translate the useful info out of it for me. 
"the bottom axis is "days", the side axis is "size of the fish tank in cm...in the bars it says " x second(s) y bubble" so like the bottom one means 2 bubbles per second...top bar is 4 seconds per bubble...graph is for reference only, based on a 2litre bottle and 200g of material"


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

This is it setup on 2 2L bottles









and the extra needle valve and bubble counter


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

so you been running this for 4 months and at 3 bubbles every 2 seconds on a 55g? Do you have any black beard algae or staghorn algae? I found that these diy liquid mix type co2 always cause those two algae since the bubble rate is never always constantly consistant.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very tempting..do the valves that come with it seem to be well made ? At the price, I'd wonder about their longevity in service.. but it is much more appealing than the yeast/sugar method is. 

Plus citric acid is a very, very useful cleaner.. it's a better descaler than CLR or vinegar, without the odours they have, and it's great for taking out a number of stains too.. and without using a bunch of various chemicals. You'll see it on all sorts of labels for edible things too, probably the single most popular acidity regulator used in foods.

If a few went together, could take advantage of the larger volume price discounts at the supplier too.. and they sell baking soda in bulk as well. Just curious, what size are those Costco baking soda boxes and what do they cost ?


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Its been going for 6 months now (I recently counted the months since june) and I have had no outbreaks of any algae. This system keeps a pretty consistant level of c02 and if the pressure begins to drop in the bottles a quick shake and problem is solved


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Just curious, what size are those Costco baking soda boxes and what do they cost ?


They are you typical Arm and Hammer baking soda boxes. 6 boxes for $5


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Any idea if they are the 500 gm or 1 kilo size ? Just trying to compare the price the supplier has for bulk baking soda.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

I believe it is only 500g, Costco in states has bigger size.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Ischemia said:


> 5. 1 kg of citric acid is $6.56 which will last you 5 setups
> Link for citric acid (should work this time)-http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca/citric-acid-anhydrous-uspfcc-p-535.html


How much is shipping? Does it offer free pickup?


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

You can get citric acid anywhere. Even bulk barn sells it.
I ordered the setup. Can't wait till it gets here. Tired of that seachem stuff. If this doesn't work out... My last hope will be the for sure pressurized stuff

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

dock said:


> How much is shipping? Does it offer free pickup?


yes free pick up is available. It cost me $6 shipping for 3 kg from mississauga to markham.



Kurare said:


> You can get citric acid anywhere. Even bulk barn sells it.
> I ordered the setup. Can't wait till it gets here. Tired of that seachem stuff. If this doesn't work out... My last hope will be the for sure pressurized stuff
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


The Citric acid at bulk bark is $5.95 for 95g. WAY TO EXPENSIVE. This was the only place I could find bulk amounts for cheap


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds quite simple and interesting. I might try it out.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Will try it out too.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I switched up to a pressurized system but I am keeping this for when I have to take my tank to be refilled to maintain a supply of c02. Its a great system for a low tech set up


----------



## fayerly90 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm selling these type of DIY CO2 system cheaper than ebay, please pm if anybody interested


----------

